# Möchte eine HTML seite machen wo ich die IP des Besuchers sehe!



## Scream_BE (10. Dezember 2003)

Möchte eine HTML seite machen wo ich die IP des Besuchers sehe! Und nätürlich der Besucher auch, nur wie mach ich das? Ich kenn die Html Sprache nicht so gut. Und unter tutorials finde ich nur die php version. Het mir jemand den HTML Code (wenn möglich vollständig)


GreeZ
Freue mich über eure geduld!


----------



## Ben Ben (10. Dezember 2003)

wenn ich dich also richtig verstehe willst du
von jedem besucher, der auf deiner website ist die ip-speichern,
bzw zugänglich haben, als auch der besucher selbst soll diese sehen?

zu ersterem -> datenschutz.... 
zu letzterem, das lässt sich mit javascript realisieren, irgendwo hatte ich
das auch mal rumfliegen. wenn ichs zu hause finde schicke ichs dir
per PN oder du googelst mal


----------



## Fabian H (10. Dezember 2003)

Mit JavaScript glaub ich kaum, dass es geht.

Ps: Was spricht gegen PHP?


----------



## Tim C. (10. Dezember 2003)

Es ist meiner Meinung nach nur effektiv in PHP oder einer anderen serverseitigen Scriptsprache zu lösen.
Gründe:
- HTML ist, wie der Name (HyperText Markup Language) eine reine Bezeichnungssprache. Das heisst, sie beschreibt lediglich, wie etwas auszusehen hat. Dynamik und Aktionen sind mit HTML nicht zu lösen

- Javascript, schön und gut, aber das läuft auf dem Client. Wie willst du dass dann dir selbst als Homepagebetreiber zugänglich machen ?

Einzige sinnvolle Möglichkeit (meiner Meinung nach). In PHP via $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'] die IP des Users ausgeben und gleichzeitig in eine Datei oder Datenbank schreiben, damit auch du sie später einsehen kannst.

Zum Thema Datenschutz: Schön und gut, aber in dem Punkt einfach nur blödsinnig. Schau in die Log-Files deines Webservers und du siehst genau die gleichen Sachen und sogar noch, welche IP welche Seiten angeguckt hat, oder ob sie gar Anfragen an den Server gestellt hat, die zu einem HTTP 500 oder 430 führten. Skandal ! Datenschützer springt in die Bresche ! ;-]


----------



## Fabian H (10. Dezember 2003)

Auf Anfrage per PN:


Frontpage verlassen und die Datei in Notepad öffnen, bzw. in einem Editor, der den Code anzeigt.
Die Stelle, auf der später die IP ausgegeben werden soll, suchen und folgendes einfügen:


```
<?php echo $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR']; ?>
```

Thema Sicherheit:
Der User bekommt eh nur seine IP zu sehen, von daher.

Wenn du das nicht meinst, dann kannst du einfach an den Anfang der Seite folgendes einfügen:


```
<?php
if (!file_exists("visitors.txt")) {
    $iFileHandler = fopen("visitors.txt", "w");
} else {
    $iFileHandler = fopen("visitors.txt", "a");
}

fputs($iFileHandler, $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR']."@"
                     .gethostbyaddr($_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'])."\r\n");

fclose($iFileHandler);
?>
```
Das Script schreibt die IP und die Hostmask des Besuchers bei jedem Aufruf der Seite in die Datei _visitors.txt_.
hth

Ps: die Datei muss natürlich die Endung _.php_ haben und dein Webspace muss PHP unterstützen!


----------



## JohannesR (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ben Ben _
> *wenn ich dich also richtig verstehe willst du
> von jedem besucher, der auf deiner website ist die ip-speichern,
> bzw zugänglich haben, als auch der besucher selbst soll diese sehen?
> ...



Datenschutz? Hehe, das meinst du nicht ernst, oder? Niemand kann dich daran hindern, die IP eines Users zu speichern, das ist auch rechtlich völlig unbedenklich, die IP lässt ja keine/kaum rückschlüsse auf das Surfverhalten, das Lieblingsessen oder sonstiges, private Dinge zu.


----------



## moonboy (14. Januar 2004)

Hallo 

Ich suche schon ca. eine Woche lang nach einer Lösung und hoffe das ich sie hier bekomme!


Also:

Ich würde gerne auf meiner Website Die IP jedes Besuchers in einer .TXT Datei auf meinem PC speichern, hab aber leider keine ahnung von php oder so.

Ich habs schon mit diesem code probiert aber das geht leider nicht!

Code:

<?php 
if (!files_exists("visitors.txt")) { 
$iFileHandler = fopen("visitors.txt", "w"); 
} else { 
$iFileHandler = fopen("visitors.txt", "a"); 
} 

fputs($iFileHandler, $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR']."@" 
.gethostbyaddr($_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR'])."\r\n"); 

fclose($iFleHandler); 
?> 



BITTE helft mir!


----------



## Fabian H (14. Januar 2004)

Wie Matthias im PHP-Thread ja schon gesagt hat, haben sich in mein Script zwei
 kleine Flüchtigkeitsfehler eingeschlichen.

Einmal:

```
files_exists => file_exists
```
Und:

```
fclose($iFleHandler); => fclose($iFileHandler);
```
Habe meinen Post auch entsprechend editiert.


----------

